# Interior Lights LED's



## craccusMKIV (May 5, 2008)

I am looking to install some blue LED's to the interior on my 2002 golf gti. Has anyone had any experience with this/ some pics I could see of what you did?
i'd really like some to shine down by the passenger and drivers side feet area.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Interior Lights LED's (craccusMKIV)*

Are you going to make your own or are you going to buy a set. Check the Passat faq's area there is a thread on it I think.


----------



## ibanezbassistgsr (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Interior Lights LED's (craccusMKIV)*

If you haven't bought a kit or anything yet and plan on doing so. I'd check e-bay. I'm lookin to do the same thing to my Jetta and saw these pretty sweet kits for under 20 bucks including s/h and it comes with a manual and everything. Sorry, but I can't get the link right now cuz I'm at work and the stupid filters won't let me access ebay. And if ya need help on placement and wiring let me know, it's not that hard.


----------



## ed5480 (Sep 2, 2008)

ledunderbody.com
they have led light kits that range from 1 color to 7 color and are expandable. I have a set of them in my passat. driver passenger front and bak all light up. I also added one in my trunk over my subs. ill get pics up ater


----------



## philw86 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Interior Lights LED's (craccusMKIV)*

How about this...2002 Black GTI! Sorry about the folded down back seats...had to do a lot of business-related cargo carrying and got lazy. I used a combination of e-bay'd 194 blue LED bulbs (get high intensity ones...) and home-made LED boards. Its basically a bit of breadboard with 3 Superflux-chip based LEDs soldered on with a 22ohm resistor. I got the chips for like 2 bucks each off http://www.oznium.com along with two 9.5" led strips for the trunk. 
The strips are flexible and I soldered them to the trunk light (and wrapped, etc). I got the idea from all the DIY stuff and this website:
http://www.peterbeers.net/vw_r...s.htm 
I just reverse engineered the chipboard parts. In total I have:
2 x 194 bulb in map lights, 1 x 42mm Superflux in middle dome
2 x 38mm Superflux in the rear domes
one 194 in the trunk light...be careful and unplug battery before changing this one out...i blew a fuse.
2 x 38mm Superflux in side door markers (makes the ground blue)
and 2 x 9.5" LED flex strips in the back hatch.
Everything works great...only I also figured out that my driver side door needs the switch fixed







It was a fun 2-3 night project between amassing supplies and soldering up a ton of Superflux chips. Plus if they break I know exactly how to fix em...yay!
This help? :grin:

































Not bad for a 3rd post eh? I've gotten a few comments ranging from "cool color" to "OMG its like a spaceship!"







It works just like the normal domes, except the car needs to be unlocked and then trunk opened for the trunk lights to show on. Also, in hindsight it might be better to use bright white LED strips in the trunk for practicality...heh.


_Modified by philw86 at 3:38 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## ed5480 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Interior Lights LED's (philw86)*

Heres what i got. sorry for the crappy pictures. they are brighter. If i get my other camera out ill use it.


----------



## ageofadam (Feb 12, 2009)

damn, that is realll nice. how long did installation take?


----------



## ageofadam (Feb 12, 2009)

3 nights nimrod, reread the post


----------



## philw86 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (ageofadam)*

I worked on mine over the course of a few days...since I didn't sit down and fabricate all the bits at once.
It only took like an hour or so of prying out stuff to get all the domes changed, and another hour on wiring (and tucking the wires) on the trunk lights.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (philw86)*

I did the same thing with LED bulbs from Super bright LEDS http://superbrightleds.com/
except I went with White LEDs in the dome light and interior and yellow in the maplights.
then blue LED computer light bars in the trunk.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (woofie2)*

i have 2 sets of bulbs if you need them. there for the doors and tag lights also


----------



## MattMK4VR6 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just installed a set of the 7 colour changing LEDs from ledunderbody.com and to tell you the truth, I'm not entirely happy with them. I have them wired to my car's dimmer switch and if I dim the lights any more than 1/3 of the brightness, the lights go into seizure mode.
To top it off, the blue and red don't match that of the stock interior lights so I'm still trying to work out the kinks. I'm looking at a way to maybe darken or tint the LED tubes to make the colour a shade darker.


----------



## JAplin (Nov 17, 2008)

Anybody have a price on this? I have a jetta MKIV


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks really good. Maybe I'll do this with mine.


----------



## JAplin (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah i'm getting this done asap


----------



## shwee (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Interior Lights LED's (philw86)*

ok so how did you take out the old lights to put the new ones in?


----------



## THX1179 (Jun 19, 2009)

hey Pdub,
how come your car is always full of crap? ...and bikes?


----------

